# Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder



## torino (22. März 2010)

Hallo
wie erlerne ich das punktgenaue anfüttern mit der Futterschleuder ? Ich hab mir eine gekauft nur das Gummiband davon ist ein steifes und da ist es so das das Futter entweder gleich zerbröselt oder grad mal 1 Meter raus kommt . Also hat von euch einer so eine Erfahrung mit einer steifen Futterschleuder ?


----------



## torino (22. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Und ach ja diese Futterschleuder heißt Futterschleuder Eco .


----------



## angler4711 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Moin!


Also erlernen kannst du es am besten wenn du übst.


Ich hab mich einfach auf einer großen Wiese gestellt mit einen Eimer und hab paar Erdklumpen oder Paniermehl geschoßen.

Danach sah die Wiese ganz schön dimoliert aus aber egal!


----------



## fishcatcher99 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Hi , 
Ich denke auch du solltest dich auf eine Grosse Wiese stellen , und dir auf einige  Meter erst mal ne grössere Wanne stellen , und dann vllt später wenn du triffst immer ne kleinere Wanne /später Eimer nehmen .

Auf jedenfall stell dich nicht ohne Übung mit ner Futterschleuder an einen teich oder an einen Flus / Kanal wo auf der anderen Saite ein Fahradweg vorbei führt oder osnt iwie Leute hergehn ... mit den Dingern kannste wenn z.b Hartmais oder Boilies schiesst grossen Schaaden anrichten ! 

Viel Spass beim Üben und in der Praxis später wünscht,
fishcatcher 99 #h


----------



## torino (22. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Werde es gleich warscheinlich morgen ausprobieren .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Hast du als Kind/Jugendlicher nie eine Steinschleuder/Zwille besessen?
Ich bin früher phasenweise, an mehreren Tagen hintereinander, nach der Schule bis abends oder in den Sommerferien, mit meinem besten Freund zu einer Bauschuttdeponie oder Kiesgrube gelatscht. 
Da haben wir um die Wette, zielschießen auf Glasflaschen und alte Porzelangegenstände gemacht.
Abends haben wir dann unsere Scherben zusammengeräumt, im Müllsack zur nächsten Tonne getragen und sind zufrieden nach Hause gegangen.
Den Umgang mit der Schleuder habe ich seither nie verlernt und obwohl mir die Übung fehlt, reichen mir auch heute noch 5 Versuche, um auf 50 Meter Entfernung ne Weinflasche zusammen zu schießen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Okay habe gerade gesehen, dass du noch Schüler bist, also zur multimedialen Knöpfedrückergeneration gehörst.


----------



## Tricast (22. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Mal eine Frage: Was hat die Futterschleuder Eco gekostet?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## torino (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Ca. 2 Euro mehr nicht .


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Dann ist das sicher so ein Gebilde wo der Korb und die Gummis aus einem Stück sind, oder irre ich da?
Wenn es so ein Teil ist, dann kannst Du damit nicht groß was mit anfangen. Das reicht vielleicht für Köderfisch-Angler.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Borg (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hast du als Kind/Jugendlicher nie eine Steinschleuder/Zwille besessen?



Hehe, genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke! 

Natürlich schiesst sich ne Futterschleuder etwas anders als ne Zwille (die Munition ist halt einfach grösser), aber grundsätzlich ist das kein Hexenwerk. Ich habe mich mit Hilfe einer grossen Markierungspose mit der Futterschleuder eingeschossen. Pose auswerfen, Pose anvisieren und Feuer frei! Hat natürlich auch erstmal ein paar Versuche gebraucht, aber geht letztendlich ganz gut, wenn man erstmal ein bisschen Gefühl fürs Gummi aufgebracht hat.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Effe (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



Borg schrieb:


> Hehe, genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke!
> 
> ...wenn man erstmal ein bisschen Gefühl fürs Gummi aufgebracht hat.
> 
> ...


 

|rolleyes Ja ne, is klar!!! Ohne Gefühl geht's also nicht?!

Sorry für OT, aber ich habe fast meinen mittaglichen Joghurt auf'm Bildschirm verteilt...:m

Gruss 
Ulli


----------



## Borg (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



Effe schrieb:


> |rolleyes Ja ne, is klar!!! Ohne Gefühl geht's also nicht?!
> 
> Sorry für OT, aber ich habe fast meinen mittaglichen Joghurt auf'm Bildschirm verteilt...:m
> 
> ...



Ohne Gefühl geht's auch, aber nicht so gut |supergri! ......das betrifft den einen, wie auch den anderen Gummi! :m

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## torino (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Also ich hab mal heute mit geschossen 1 ging es damit voll schlecht 2 ist dann das Gummi gerissen. Ist das bei euch auch schonmal passiert oder liegt es an der Qualität ?


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Torino, was ist das denn für eine Schleuder???????

Heinz


----------



## Brassmann (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



torino schrieb:


> Und ach ja diese Futterschleuder heißt Futterschleuder Eco .









#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



torino schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal heute mit geschossen 1 ging es damit voll schlecht 2 ist dann das Gummi gerissen. Ist das bei euch auch schonmal passiert oder liegt es an der Qualität ?



es lag an deiner 2 Euro Schleuder!
Bei einer Schleuder dieser Preisklasse lohnt es nicht mal das Wort Qualität zu schreiben.


----------



## MeyerChri (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



Effe schrieb:


> |rolleyes Ja ne, is klar!!! Ohne Gefühl geht's also nicht?!
> 
> Sorry für OT, aber ich habe fast meinen mittaglichen Joghurt auf'm Bildschirm verteilt...:m
> 
> ...



Also mal ganz ehrlich da wird sogar das wort joghurt zweideutig!!!!


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Die 2,- € hättest Du auch in den Bach werfen können, dann hättest Du es wenigstens plätschern gehört.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

diese schleudern reichen, wenn sie denn noch "frisch" sind (also das gummi noch nicht spröde), um nem stein ein wenig geschwindigkeit zu verleihen, aber nicht um futter auf entfernung zu bringen!

mit den steinen aber bitte sehr sehr vorsichtig! wir ham als kids mit den teilen auch zielschießen gemacht. zu meiner schande muss ich gestehn, dass auch ab und zu mal ein spatz dran glauben musste ...

fürs füttern nimmste am besten ne schleuder mit auswechselbarem gummi und größerem und möglichst starrem futterkorb. damit hab jedenfall ich die bsten erfahrungen gemacht 

bis denn, denn


----------



## torino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach eine gute Schleuder ? Und wenn man schon eine Gute dann hat geht dann immer noch das Gummi kaputt ?


----------



## Borg (24. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Meiner Meinung nach baut Drennan extrem vernünftige Schleudern. Die kosten zwar auch um die 15,- €, aber halten auch viel aus und lassen sich prima bedienen. Ja, auch da kann mal ein Gummi reissen, aber dafür gibt es dann Ersatzgummis. Also ich hatte mit meiner Drennan noch keine Probleme.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Tricast (24. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Drennan hat erstklassige Schleudern, genau wie auch Sensas. Aber es gibt nicht die Schleuder, mit der man alles machen kann! Es gibt Schleudern für Futterkugeln, und das für unterschiedliche Entfernungen; für Partikel, für Maden und auch die für unterschiedliche Enfernungen.
Ich würde mal in einen Sensaskatalog schauen, die haben auch Schleudern zum einstellen und solch eine würde ich mir kaufen für Futterbälle. Diese Schleuder gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern und sie sind alle gleich.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Effe (24. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

|supergri





MeyerChri schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich da wird sogar das wort joghurt zweideutig!!!!


 

#t#t#t

Äh ja, das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich!!! |supergri

Du hast recht!


On Topic: Die Plastikschleuder hatte ich auch mal - Anfängerfehler. Ist mir glücklicherweise nicht um die Ohren geflogen!

Mir reicht 'ne einfache Zwille aus Metall mit auswechselbarem Gummizug und seperatem Futterkorb für Hartmais und Boilies. 

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## langerLulatsch (24. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Ich persönlich hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Schleudern von Fox machen können. Die gibts in den unterschiedlichsten Versionen, eben für "Kleinkram" wie Partikel, Maden, etc und auch welche zum Futter schießen.
Was man so hört soll die Schleuder von MS auch gut sein, hab ich aber persönlich keine Erfahrung mit.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tricast (24. März 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Die Schleudern von MS sind die Einstellbaren, wie ich geschrieben habe.

Gruß


----------



## grisu64 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Hallo
Wichtig,um zielgenau mit der Futterschleuder anzufüttern sind mehrere Punkte.

1. Die richtige Schleuder zB. Dreannen,Sensas,MS
die mit den weichen Gummis bis 25m
die mit den stärkeren Gummis über 25m

2.Alle Futterkugeln sollten zimlich 
genau das gleiche Gewicht haben,dies ist wichtig weil sie sonst bei gleicher Gummispannung unterschiedlich weit fliegen. 
Ich habe mir angewöhnt für kleine Kugeln immer mit 3 Fingern
ins Futter zu greifen.(Daume,Zeige und Mittelfinger)
Für mittlere Kugeln mit 4 und für große mit 5 Fingern
Wichtig das Futter welches beim drücken des Futters in den Futtereimer zurückfällt, fällt zurück,nicht nachgreifen.

3.Immer den gleichen Abschußwinkel einhalten, am besten 45 Grad.

4.Einen festen Punkt am gegenüberliegenden Ufer anvisieren und nicht den Schwimmer, den der bleibt in den seltesten Fällen immer auf der gleichen Stelle.

5. Das Handgeläng sollte beim Schuss starr sein,und nicht nach vorne abklappen. 


6.Nicht verzweifen,ist am Anfang wirklich nicht einfach


----------



## nibbler001 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Aks Tip, nehm dir mal ne Filmdose, Deckel + Boden ab. Die Steckste ins Futter, ausm Inhalt machste dann die Kugeln, schon haste immer die gleiche grösse.

Stonfo baut auch gute Schleudern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Aks Tip, nehm dir mal ne Filmdose, Deckel + Boden ab. Die Steckste ins Futter, ausm Inhalt machste dann die Kugeln, schon haste immer die gleiche grösse.
> 
> Stonfo baut auch gute Schleudern.



Na das kriegste doch auch "frei Schnauze" hin.

Ich schau da gar nicht hin beim Angeln . . . 

Grabbel in den Eimer und hab immer die gleiche Menge Futter in der Hand . . .

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Fabiasven (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

Kann ich bestätigen. Hatte auch so ein Ding zum Anfang. Irgendwann ist das Gummi gerissen und ich durfte die Pellets genießen, nicht die Fische.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> *Kann ich bestätigen. Hatte auch so ein Ding zum Anfang. Irgendwann ist das Gummi gerissen und ich durfte* . . . * genießen*, nicht die Fische.




Eindeutig . . . 


Ferkel#6

:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle2609 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*

wie bringt ihr eig den hartmais immer aus ? denn die wurfweite ist ja sehr beschränkt... kann mir da einer n tipp geben?


----------



## Fabiasven (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eindeutig . . .
> 
> 
> Ferkel#6
> ...



Du hast die Pellets ausgelassen. #y


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Futterschießen mit der Futterschleuder*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> Du hast die Pellets ausgelassen. #y




Wen interessieren da noch die Pellets?:q:q:q


#6#6#6


----------

